# No Cam



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 28, 2015)

Heard of any negative reports for the no cam?


----------



## NUTT (Jul 28, 2015)

Not from me! Love mine


----------



## BigCats (Jul 28, 2015)

There different  looking but I hear there a shooter for sure


----------



## watermedic (Jul 29, 2015)

Just that they are slooowwww!


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 29, 2015)

watermedic said:


> Just that they are slooowwww!



Like 1980's slow.


----------



## edsebring (Jul 29, 2015)

Had the opportunity to mess around with one a few weeks ago. Loved the bow. It is extremely easy to draw back, very easy to hold and extremely accurate. The bad thing is, when we ran a few arrows through the chrono, it is very slow. Would make a great 3D shooting bow.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 29, 2015)

So...the next question is....if smoothness is the desire....solid back wall is the desire....why not get a cam bow and turn it down to 50 pounds.  

You'll get the same speed or better and get all of the positives out of the no-cam bow.

I will say, Mathews is an incredible marketer.


----------



## Mike81 (Jul 29, 2015)

The bow is not built for speed, however it is plenty fast to kill any animal in north america.


----------



## poolecw (Jul 29, 2015)

I was in Big Daddy's Outdoors last week   the guy told me the No Cams weren't selling.  He told this to his sales rep to which the rep said "you southern guys must only be about the speed".  He said they are very popular up north.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 29, 2015)

Mike81 said:


> The bow is not built for speed, however it is plenty fast to kill any animal in north america.



What are they specifically built for?  There's plenty of bows these days that are quiet, shock free, and accurate, yet aren't slow as a two legged turtle.

They're a gimmick IMO.  Mathews better start designing some innovative two cam bows or they're....dare I say...gonna get left behind.


----------



## Mikec84 (Jul 29, 2015)

Just brought mine home yesterday. Extremely smooth, quite, and accurate. To me that's more important then speed. My draw length is 28" and I'm pulling about 70lbs I'm getting 270fps with a 408gr arrow. I think most ppl think they are shooting faster then what they really are. This now is definitely not a speed bow but wasn't built for that. It is however extremely forgiving and accurate.


----------



## edsebring (Jul 29, 2015)

The other thing that I did not like about the bow, was the price. Mathews thinks very highly of this bow based on the price tag. If I am going to spend $1100.00 on a bare bow, it is not going to be something that shoots less than 300fps.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 29, 2015)

Only thing I've heard was a conversations with a couple of techs at my local shop (who sell Mathews bows).  They basically had nothing good to say about the bow.  

I've not shot it.  So I can't say from personal opinions.  But the techs I spoke to were not big fans.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jul 29, 2015)

I've shot one.  Really liked it other than the slowness.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 29, 2015)

Mikec84 said:


> Just brought mine home yesterday. Extremely smooth, quite, and accurate. To me that's more important then speed. My draw length is 28" and I'm pulling about 70lbs I'm getting 270fps with a 408gr arrow. I think most ppl think they are shooting faster then what they really are. This now is definitely not a speed bow but wasn't built for that. It is however extremely forgiving and accurate.



That isn't a fair comparison then....a 70 lb no cam should be put up against a 50lb top shelf Hoyt or whatever.  Guarantee a 50 lb whatever is going to shoot much smoother/quieter then a 70 lb whatever.  Problem is...all of the shops don't have 50lb "speed" bows in stock.  Everything is 70lb maxed out stuff because that is what people want.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 29, 2015)

I wonder.... it has to have a "form" of a cam. I think it must be inside that big axle. This design, if it is as I think..... will likely have an extreme wear point. And I expect that it's speeds through the chrono may vary slightly compared to others. Yet, I have not seen the inside of the axle housing. So.. I am speculating, and I know nothing without actually taking it apart


----------



## lblanton1 (Jul 29, 2015)

I shot one while my buddy was getting his bow tuned... It was really smooth and shock free, but... the arrow hasnt hit the target yet.  I seriously thought it was a smooth shooting bow... Like the chill r better.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jul 29, 2015)

I cant stand the fact that Mathews lies about the IBO of there bows as bad as they do. The no cam HTR says up to 330 Ibo which is a total lie,  just tell the truth and say 315.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 29, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> So...the next question is....if smoothness is the desire....solid back wall is the desire....why not get a cam bow and turn it down to 50 pounds.
> 
> You'll get the same speed or better and get all of the positives out of the no-cam bow.
> 
> I will say, Mathews is an incredible marketer.


This may be what I do.????? I want the quietest I can get. Which will mean no hand shock. It can lack a little speed if it offers something in return.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Jul 29, 2015)

Beautiful bow, shoots great,but to slow and cost way to much for 1980's technology.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 29, 2015)

1gr8bldr said:


> This may be what I do.????? I want the quietest I can get. Which will mean no hand shock. It can lack a little speed if it offers something in return.



Just go ahoot a bunch...but don't compare a 360 ibo bow to a 315 ibo bow. They are going to be way different. There are a lot of solid 340 ibo bows that turned down a little with a heavy areow willbe just as quiet and shock free as a no cam.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jul 29, 2015)

I agree! I know I'm a Hoyt fan boy, but you could shoot a nitrum turbo at:
28" draw
#58 
435 grain arrow 
276 fps
I promise that bow with be a flat out killer.


----------



## craig barnett (Jul 29, 2015)

I shot one and don't like it. All I shoot is Mathews love my zxt and had a legacy for 10 years but if the no cam was all they sold I would own a home.


----------



## craig barnett (Jul 29, 2015)

Hoyt. My bad fat thumb.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 1, 2015)

To think, my bow only shoots 160fps.


----------



## livetohunt (Aug 1, 2015)

Mikec84 said:


> Just brought mine home yesterday. Extremely smooth, quite, and accurate. To me that's more important then speed. My draw length is 28" and I'm pulling about 70lbs I'm getting 270fps with a 408gr arrow. I think most ppl think they are shooting faster then what they really are. This now is definitely not a speed bow but wasn't built for that. It is however extremely forgiving and accurate.



That really isn't too bad on speed. Having a quiet bow is very important...It is a fine line between getting the speed and having a real quiet set up. I will look at this bow next year when I buy a new bow. Also, I shot an Elite a friend has, and it was very quiet and fast..


----------



## Mikec84 (Aug 1, 2015)

livetohunt said:


> That really isn't too bad on speed. Having a quiet bow is very important...It is a fine line between getting the speed and having a real quiet set up. I will look at this bow next year when I buy a new bow. Also, I shot an Elite a friend has, and it was very quiet and fast..



I agree, the bow is super quite, dead in the hands, and doesn't feel like I'm pulling 70 lbs back. Everyone is saying that it is so slow, but if you think about how much longer it takes for an arrow hit the target with a 20fps advantage, it's almost nothing. I'm not the best at shooting a bow but this has definitely been the most smooth and accurate bow I've ever shot I'll give on a little bit of speed for that.There are a lot of nice bows on the market. Ppl just need to go shoot a bunch of them and decide what they like the best. I'm not a die hard Matthews fan boy. I just so happen to like a couple of their bows.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Aug 1, 2015)

The no cam is probably a great shooting bow and I'm no speed freak , but for $1000 Mathews could at least tell consumers the truth about the speed of the bow. That setup proves my point that puts ibo at 314 fps there advertising is misleading is all I'm saying.


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 1, 2015)

I think it would be a heck of a bow if it was priced sub $700.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 2, 2015)

Can anyone say that without a doubt, without brand bias, without the "my new bow bias" exictement, from experience of having shot the best bows..... say that other than speed, it is the quietest, the least hand shock, the most accurate [compared to their experience]. If so, then this bow will still sell. If a definite yes is not able to come by, then, I will keep looking


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 2, 2015)

1gr8bldr said:


> Can anyone say that without a doubt, without brand bias, without the "my new bow bias" exictement, from experience of having shot the best bows..... say that other than speed, it is the quietest, the least hand shock, the most accurate [compared to their experience]. If so, then this bow will still sell. If a definite yes is not able to come by, then, I will keep looking



But that is the issue. It isn't a fair comparison. That's like saying you want a Buick because it has the smoothest ride as you're trying to win a drag race.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 2, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> But that is the issue. It isn't a fair comparison. That's like saying you want a Buick because it has the smoothest ride as you're trying to win a drag race.


I do love speed, but I would give up.... say 20 fps for quiet. My next bow, I want it to be extremely quiet.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Then get an Obsession.


----------



## NUTT (Aug 2, 2015)

Shoot one for yourself and you will see how quiet it is. Tons of good bows out there and the HTR No Cam is one of em.


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 4, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> So...the next question is....if smoothness is the desire....solid back wall is the desire....why not get a cam bow and turn it down to 50 pounds.
> 
> You'll get the same speed or better and get all of the positives out of the no-cam bow.
> 
> I will say, Mathews is an incredible marketer.



Exactly, My Delta 6 at 50lbs would be faster than a No Cam at 60. So would a Hoyt Torbo and a bunch of others. And at 50, they would all be just as easy if not easier to draw. 

Speed isn't everything but it does sell. I think Mathews and Elite would sell more bows if they had something a little faster. Can't argue with their success but a lot of people will just not shoot a bow that is that slow.


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 4, 2015)

1gr8bldr said:


> Can anyone say that without a doubt, without brand bias, without the "my new bow bias" exictement, from experience of having shot the best bows..... say that other than speed, it is the quietest, the least hand shock, the most accurate [compared to their experience]. If so, then this bow will still sell. If a definite yes is not able to come by, then, I will keep looking




I'll try.

I am not a fanboy of anything. Have shot/owned a lot of different bows. I have old man Arthur in my shoulders and elbows so I need a bow that doesn't hurt me to shoot it. I am not an archery guru like Kris but here it goes.

The Mathews I shot was a very smooth,forgiving, easy to draw bow. Something about the draw cycle I did not like. It wasn't hard. I just didn't like the way it felt. Maybe it was just me. Many people love that bow. It is slow by todays standards. Speed is overrated but it sells. It will be a big seller like most everything else they have sold. Its a good solid bow but if spped is your thang this one isn't for you.

My Delta 6 at 65lbs has a lot stiffer draw cycle than the No Cam at 70. The back wall is solid and I love the way it holds. Very nice. At 65lbs. it hurt my shoulder. But turn it down to the upper 50's and it is a dream. All of the advantages of the No Cam but only pulling 57-58lbs. 

Both bows are super quiet and dead at the shot. You can't go wrong with most any top end bow.

Many people ask, which bow should I get. The standard answer is go shoot them all and you decide. The No Cam is a fine bow its just not the bow for me. If speed isn't your thing, I think you will love it and shoot it well.


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 4, 2015)

1gr8bldr said:


> I do love speed, but I would give up.... say 20 fps for quiet. My next bow, I want it to be extremely quiet.



Add 50 grains of arrow weight to your arrow. It will make any bow a lot quieter.

Yes, three post in a row. Work is slow.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 4, 2015)

Ihunt said:


> Add 50 grains of arrow weight to your arrow. It will make any bow a lot quieter.
> 
> Yes, three post in a row. Work is slow.





but, x2 on adding weight to the arrow.  There are lots of ways to take a speed bow (or fast bow) and quiet them down even more.  I just think with the technology today of binary cams, you can get just as smooth/easy draw/quiet/forgiving shootable bow with better results with the cams over no cams.  

The problem is...when it comes down to noise/handshock/draw etc etc...most bow shops just have the 70 lb version and a light arrow to shoot.  Why? because the chrono sells bows.  So, to try and compare the speed bow set up for speed to a bow not designed for speed....just isn't a good comparison.

Okay...I'm done with this thread.  Good luck with whatever you buy!


----------



## duckone (Aug 4, 2015)

*Field and Stream 2015 bow test includes the Matthews No Cam bow*

While looking at the Field and Stream web site last night I found this expanded version of their 2015 flagship bow test.  They give their results and observations about the bows included in the test that didn't make it into the top nine that were featured in the print version of the story.  The Matthews No Cam HTR tied for tenth.

Here's the link to the expanded version of their report.  I'm not aware of a more thorough or candid review of a bows strengths and relative weaknesses.  The rankings would likely be different depending on each individual archer's experience and likes and dislikes.  So the most value is probably found in their comments on each bow.  As always, decide what you have to have in a bow and what you are willing to sacrifice, if necessary, to get it.  Then make the decision that's best for you.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...tout-12-top-flagship-bows-reviewed-and-ranked


----------



## watermedic (Aug 5, 2015)

If you want quiet then shoot a 500 grain arrow. Problem solved. Lighter arrows leave too much energy in the bow to be absorbed by string silencers and stabilizers.


----------



## chill15 (Aug 7, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> What are they specifically built for?  There's plenty of bows these days that are quiet, shock free, and accurate, yet aren't slow as a two legged turtle.
> 
> They're a gimmick IMO.  Mathews better start designing some innovative two cam bows or they're....dare I say...gonna get left behind.



I'm not exactly sure when 300fps with a 400gr arrow got to be considered slow! And seeing how the bows are flying off the shelf I don't believe Matthews is being left behind either. Having owned many different bows in my life I can honestly say the No Cam is the best bow I have ever shot!


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 7, 2015)

chill15 said:


> I'm not exactly sure when 300fps with a 400gr arrow got to be considered slow!



Plenty of bows can do that with enough draw weight and draw length.  You left that out of your equation.  

I'm glad you like it, but the bow is slow compared to most everything produced by other top companies.  And I hear the accuracy debate a lot.  There aren't many bows you can't put in a hooter shooter and make them shoot nearly the same hole.  Most bows are capable of that.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm not sure what you're saying.  Neither of my bows shoot over 300fps either.....because of my arrow weights.  There's nothing magical about 300fps.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 7, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> I'm not sure what you're saying.  Neither of my bows shoot over 300fps either.....because of my arrow weights.  There's nothing magical about 300fps.



I think he's saying that since he has made incredible shots and killed monstrous deer and his wife has made incredible shots and killed monstrous deer, his opinion is worth more than everyone else's.  

Welcome to the internet...where everyone is a self-proclaimed expert.


----------



## tc2015 (Aug 9, 2015)

Obsessions fusion 6 and 7 are extremely fast and smooth


----------



## deadbox (Aug 15, 2015)

Here is what I will say about it. HTR is a phenomenal shooting bow. Smooth dead and precise. I personally shot an elite and I get ragged on by my friend who is a Mathews dealer. But to say they aren't selling is a crock. I have seen his shelf full and the next week empty. I would not be scared to say he has sold well over 100. His used shelf is full of Hoyt and Bowtech. Now to say they will gonna be laft behind is almost comical. Never happen. Unless they outlaw bows. The price point is that of most All flagship bows.  Then To say that the design isn't new or old. If you look at Hoyt you will see the same bow the last 10 years. Same look and style. Besides the carbon. But justify a $1500 bare bow. The HTR is a new bow 100%. It's worth the price IF you like shooting it. You can't have it all in one package.


HOWEVER I think it looks ugly as sin. I can't stand long risers. I am short and have a 27.5 draw. So I like short risers and ata. Speed is overrated. This year I went from CX max hunter to FMJ. Upped weight alot and dropped speed. And I am more confident now. The bow is even more quiet and the arrows punch the target like a cannonball.


----------



## jawja7 (Aug 15, 2015)

Lots of bows are smooth and quite, yet still have lots of speed. I have an Obsession Phoenix that's whisper quite and still shooting around 295 with 405 grain arrow at 65#. It's as smooth on the draw as the no cam or any other bow and I've shot a lot in looking for my new bow this past year. I have a Delta that Kris just did a post on that's a little stiffer on the draw but still super quite and smoking fast. I like it because it's the perfect tree stand bow. I always loved Mathews bows but they have been passed by Hoyt, Elite and Obsession in my opinion. You have to find the bow that you're comfortable with and that fits you.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 18, 2015)

excellent bow. Not the fastest for sure but i'd say the quietest...Plenty fast to kill


----------



## BlackEagle (Aug 18, 2015)

tc2015 said:


> Obsessions fusion 6 and 7 are extremely fast and smooth



Dennis? That you? 

You create another user name?


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 18, 2015)

BlackEagle said:


> Dennis? That you?
> 
> You create another user name?



Nah. This guy made a coherent sentence. It's obviously not Dennis.  Just  at Dennis.


----------

